# Fiabilité et SAV pour la station météo Netatmo



## esales (28 Novembre 2013)

J'ai acheté il  y a quelques mois, la station météo Netatmo depuis leur site.Trouvant cela pratique, j'ai acheté deux modules additionnels mais cette fois via Amazon.


Après 6 semaines d'utilisation, un des deux modules additionnels a consommé 16 piles AAA alors que l'autre n'a pas fini d'utiliser son premier jeu.
J'ai donc pris contact avec le SAV de  Netatmo qui m'a indiqué au bout de 48h que j'avais une panne mais comme le produit n'avait pas été acheté chez eux, il fallait que je traite avec Amazon.
Précision utile, il est indiqué sur le site d'Amazon "En cas de difficultés de fonctionnement ou de panne 30 jours après la livraison de votre commande, et ce durant la durée de garantie de votre article, nous vous conseillons de contacter directement le service technique ou le service client du fabricant. En effet, ils seront les plus aptes à vous aider."


Heureusement, le SAV d'Amazon a traite le problème en quelques minutes. N'ayant plus de module en stock, ils procèderont au remboursement dès la réception du module. En quelques minutes, j'avais reçu le bon de retour au frais d'Amazon.


Conséquence pour  Netatmo, ils ont perdu une vente, car je ne le remplacerai pas. Ils ont fait un client mécontent.
Une panne peut toujours arriver, mais dans ce cas, c'est au SAV du fabriquant de prendre en charge le problème et le solutionner. La réputation d'une marque tient aussi bien dans la qualité de ses produits que dans son SAV.


Voilà que les acheteurs potentiels de produits  Netatmo soient informés du fonctionnement du SAV Netatmo.
Les SAV d'Apple, de Nikon, de Sigma, de Samsung, de Panasonic (et certainement beaucoup d'autres) prennent en charges les problèmes même si le produit n'a pas été acheté via leur site ou leurs boutiques. Ce n'est pas le cas de Netatmo.


----------



## lepodo (3 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour Esales,

J'ai un problème avec le pluviomètre Netatmo. Le vent l'a fait tomber de sa position, j'ai donc perdu le petit morceau d'acier sur lequel balance les deux nacelles qui permettent de quantifier l'eau.
J'ai fait deux mails à Netatmo, sans réponse.
Pourrais tu me donner les coordonnées du SAV, je n'ai rien trouvé sur leur site.
Merci d'avance.


----------



## esales (3 Juillet 2014)

Tu peux écrire au : contact-support@netatmo.com


----------



## lepodo (3 Juillet 2014)

esales a dit:


> Tu peux écrire au : contact-support@netatmo.com


Super merci pour la réactivité esales !


----------

